# Choke knob



## jamess2345 (Jan 17, 2020)

I have a John Deere model 928E blower. I am needing to replace the carburetor. But I can not get the choke knob off. I have tried pulling with a channel lock and tried prying up with screwdriver. But I do not want to break the plastic shaft going to the carburetor choke. Any ideas on how I can get the choke knob loose?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Pictures of the engine and that area would help. If it's a typical Tecumseh engine, then the same setup may have been used on lots of machines, and you may get more feedback. But you mentioned a plastic shaft for the choke, so it may be different than what I'm used to working on. 

On my Tecumsehs, the red plastic choke knob pulls off from the metal shaft.


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Look at the bottom of the knob. Often there is a small slot cut into the knob with a small piece of metal in there. Take a small flathead screwdriver and push in on the metal. Knob should pop right off.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The plastic shafts carb pull from the top, is this yours? If it pulls from the side, it has a metal shaft. I'd get a carpenter's nail puller bar, a smaller version of a crowbar, and use that, maybe with a piece of wood under it. What about the claw on a hammer? What about using a heat gun? Drilling a hole down the middle to the shaft top and then using penetrant?


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

penetrating oil from the backside works good then pry from the back with a screwdriver, worst case use a large pair of channellocks and pull it straight off from the front, the knobs are only a few bucks


----------



## Choke knob (Nov 23, 2020)

jamess2345 said:


> I have a John Deere model 928E blower. I am needing to replace the carburetor. But I can not get the choke knob off. I have tried pulling with a channel lock and tried prying up with screwdriver. But I do not want to break the plastic shaft going to the carburetor choke. Any ideas on how I can get the choke knob loose?


Did you get an answer? I’m having the same problem


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Choke knob said:


> Did you get an answer? I’m having the same problem


HI welcome.
Start a new thread with your problem, in the appropriate forum.
We are trying not to dig up old threads.
Thanks


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice name though🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Pretty sure the 928E has a B&S engine......I only have Tecumseh engines so I can't offer advice other that to help you narrow down your search by coming up with the proper engine.


----------

